# Used Plow Questions



## means17TL (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm looking at a 8' Meyers plow used to purchase and install on my truck, below are details with questions...

The plow was on a F350, what do I need to install it on a Tundra?

All wiring is included in the sale, are there any extra/different wiring that I would need?

from the pictures I saw of the plow, it looks like a used plow with about 10-12 spots where paint has been chipped (about 4-6" or less) with rust spots.

If i were to go see this in person, what should I bee looking for in particular before purchasing. 

Thanks in advance, this is all new to me and I'm trying to do some homework and learn as I go.

///cheers.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

will your tundra handle the weight of an 8 ft meyers plow?

go to there site and check fitment


----------



## means17TL (Oct 13, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> will your tundra handle the weight of an 8 ft meyers plow?
> 
> go to there site and check fitment


Well that answers all of my questions! Thank you.

8ft plows are not on the recommended list for Tundras!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What meyer are you looking at? The newer tundras should handle it, but depending on the style plow and the year of the truck you might not be able to get a mount for it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

means17TL said:


> Well that answers all of my questions! Thank you.
> 
> 8ft plows are not on the recommended list for Tundras!


glad you found out before buying it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

means17TL said:


> Well that answers all of my questions! Thank you.
> 
> 8ft plows are not on the recommended list for Tundras!


I have an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Tundra and it handles it no problem. My plow weighs about 750 pounds.


----------

